# World Music?



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 4, 2010)

Anybody into any foreign music? Preferably traditional. Here's some of the stuff I listen to:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNQAsgVUZec (Turkish)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ERGJpsACAE (Afghan)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZjqtuYUvTE (Persian)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF2Fi3YdMGA (Arab)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_d1yxM-lZc (Indian)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GAyBG0k4O8 (Greek)


----------



## Aden (Oct 4, 2010)

Persian music is the shit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsZPrvzt1fI
This is my best friend's grandfather. He's one of the few remaining masters of the santur in the world. I would jump at the opportunity to learn to play one of these things.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Persian music is the shit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsZPrvzt1fI
> This is my best friend's grandfather. He's one of the few remaining masters of the santur in the world. I would jump at the opportunity to learn to play one of these things.


That's awesome! I try to play saz, and I TRY to try to play oud.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Oct 4, 2010)

www.bazantar.com  Mark Deutsch does some great music of his own, largely influenced from Northern India.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes. I am in to all the foreign musics.

Check out a band called Tinariwen. Malian Touareg rock. :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 5, 2010)

i hate world music



> It's a none too subtle way of reasserting the hegemony of Western pop culture. It ghettoizes most of the world's music. A bold and audacious move, White Man!


[yt]pgRUHIeaKOk[/yt]

sometimes i listen to sublime frequencies
u kno sum shitty gurls wont lead you rong

[yt]_w_vMSyriOI[/yt]

[yt]I368EWBLIs4[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 5, 2010)

The term is quite lame.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jan 9, 2011)

I am TOTALLY into foregin music!
Even tho i dont know what they are saying i fucking love it! Here are some:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZb_bgZ5Yio  ( Khazasthan ) ( Starts at 0:26 )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNnkbwFo9hU ( Korean )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyjhagPqLu0&feature=related ( Latvian )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvpIEPaqn_0 ( Japan )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiABMvXHp1E ( Turkysh )
And theres plenty more where that came from


----------

